# List of Overused Names for Babies.



## liaconn (22 Mar 2010)

A friend of mine has just had a new baby and called him Jack. Lovely name, but there must be thousands and thousands of kids under 10 with the same name.  Other names, which are lovely but which I definitely think are overworked and in need of a bit of a break are:

Girls
Sophie
Emma
Rebecca
Chloe
Aisling
Ciara
Emily
Sarah
Katie

Boys
Connor
Ben
Cian
Sam
Eoin

Apologies if I've offended any posters. They are all really nice names.


----------



## Caveat (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

I agree - I quite like all these names but they are nearing saturation.

Goes in cycles though - a lot of the girls names are classic 18th century English ones. A new period in history will probably be pilfered soon.  Won't be long before Mavis and Agnes and the like resurface  - I kid you not.

You should at least be thankful that the names on your list are more common than Britney, Jordan etc !


----------



## liaconn (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

Yes, no doubt in a few years there will be loads of Doreens, Sheilas, Denises and Kathleens running around the leafy suburbs.


----------



## mathepac (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

Jack, Sam, Katie, Ben are not proper names, they are common diminutives of the proper names John, Samuel, Benjamin and Catherine respectively.

At least your friend didn't fall into the trap of string together random bits of misunderstood / mispronounced names with equally randomly placed vowels and consonants e.g. Jizzeperia, Flakontrala, DeSagoleon


----------



## liaconn (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

Gosh, yes, I should have added Flakontrala to my overused list. There's at least 10 of them on my estate.


----------



## Shawady (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



liaconn said:


> A friend of mine has just had a new baby and called him Jack. Lovely name, but there must be thousands and thousands of kids under 10 with the same name. Other names, which are lovely but which I definitely think are overworked and in need of a bit of a break are:
> 
> Girls
> Sophie
> ...


 
Connor is definitely a popular choice. Even in our circle of friends there have been 3 or 4 in the past couple of years.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

I agree they come in cycles. 

Where do people tend to choose names from? Ive no children myself, but I know what male name Id choose - and its from literature. Dunno what female name Id go for but likely to come from literature also.

My own comes from a character in a film, said film is an unknown - but the mammy said she always remembered the name because it was so nice. My brother is named after a popular actor of the time (this actors christian name and surname could both be used as christian names - and there are loads of guys of my brothers age group with one or other of the names).


----------



## Ciaraella (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

I've no children but when/if (fngers crossed!) i do i'll be going for Irish names, i like Liam, Sean and Aisling. I like some more exotic names like Sophia and Mia but i'd be afraid they might sound too exotic/ like something from an Australian soap.


----------



## z107 (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

There's probably loads of little Berties running around too. I suspect Brian (after our dear leader) is also popular.

Flakontrala is a cool name - is it Irish?


----------



## csirl (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



> My brother is named after a popular actor of the time (this actors christian name and surname could both be used as christian names - and there are loads of guys of my brothers age group with one or other of the names).


 
John & Wayne?


----------



## Staples (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

"Seanie".

That's a a name I wish I'd never heard.


----------



## ney001 (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

If I have two boys, I am going to call them Stryder and Thorn.


----------



## haminka1 (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

we've chosen Alice - seems to be rather rare at the mom, let's see if tim burton's new movie changes it
imho, better sarah or emma than apple, tallulah or whatever they name celeb kids now


----------



## DavyJones (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

I have a boy and a girl, neither of their names on the list, although my wife's name is.


----------



## Chocks away (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

Please don't tell us you've called one of your little darlings "Lokka"


----------



## RMCF (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

Had a boy recently and although fairly popular its not on that list you gave.

Also had a girls name in mind, and thats not on the list either.

I often look at the local papers and the pics of the newborns and some of the names are just plain silly. The 'celeb' lifestyle is definitely influencing childrens names these days, but I really hate it when parents take a name that already exists and decide to spell it 'their way'.


----------



## liaconn (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

I know what you mean - Rebekkah, Hollie, Keira.

I also think it would be refreshing if a celeb had a baby and called it Susan or Matthew or something ordinary like that instead of reaching for more and more outlandish names in their eternal search to be 'quirky' and 'different'.


----------



## JP1234 (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

We almost called our son Jack...thankfully we went for a not uncommon but far from overused Irish name instead.

I feel sorry for boys born in 1979 who ended up being called John-Paul!  ( apologies to anyone on this board who may be called John-Paul)


----------



## Purple (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

I have 2 boys and 2 girls and only one name is on the list.


----------



## Latrade (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



Purple said:


> I have 2 boys and 2 girls and only one name is on the list.


 
Ah, you must have taken the route my mum and dad did and just used numbers for names before signing us up to work down the pit.


----------



## liaconn (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



JP1234 said:


> We almost called our son Jack...thankfully we went for a not uncommon but far from overused Irish name instead.
> 
> I feel sorry for boys born in 1979 who ended up being called John-Paul! ( apologies to anyone on this board who may be called John-Paul)


 
Yes, you could never lie about your age really, could you?


----------



## liaconn (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



Purple said:


> I have 2 boys and 2 girls and only one name is on the list.


 
Well, if they're called Ellen or Aaron or Rachel, I apologise for the omission.


----------



## Betsy Og (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



JP1234 said:


> I feel sorry for boys born in 1979 who ended up being called John-Paul! ( apologies to anyone on this board who may be called John-Paul)


 
There was a spate of Olivers and Olivias as well around 1975 re the bloke what lost 'is loaf in Drog-eda. Was he beatified that year?, some such honour anyway.


----------



## Firefly (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

Anyone remember Bertie being interviewed following the birth of his daughter's twins when he said "...both Jay and Rocco are doing well"...nearly fell off the couch!


----------



## Purple (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



Firefly said:


> Anyone remember Bertie being interviewed following the birth of his daughter's twins when he said "...both Jay and Rocco are doing well"...nearly fell off the couch!


 Lol  thanks for the reminder!



liaconn said:


> Well, if they're called Ellen or Aaron or Rachel, I apologise for the omission.


 Nope, not them either.


----------



## Caveat (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

Has anyone noticed that when names go out of fashion they seem to temporarily inhabit the world of pets?

I'm thinking Max, Ralph, Oscar, Judy, Suzie etc

It looks to me that Bertie's grandkids are already hovering in the limbo between the human and animal kingdom.

God knows what we'll be calling our dogs in 10 years time.


----------



## Pique318 (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



Firefly said:


> Anyone remember Bertie being interviewed following the birth of his daughter's twins when he said "...both Jay and Rocco are doing well"...nearly fell off the couch!




Jay, isn't that a birds name ?


----------



## Celtwytch (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



liaconn said:


> I also think it would be refreshing if a celeb had a baby and called it Susan or Matthew or something ordinary like that instead of reaching for more and more outlandish names in their eternal search to be 'quirky' and 'different'.


 
Sarah Michelle Gellar and Freddie Prinze Jr named their daughter Charlotte Grace, which I think is a beautiful - and ordinary (but not in a bad way) - name. On the other hand, Gellar's co-star on _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_, Alyson Hannigan, named her daughter Satyana Marie ...


----------



## liaconn (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

Jamie Oliver's wife is expecting their 4th child. Their 3 daughters are called Poppy, Daisy and Petal so I wonder what they'd call a son - Dandelion?? Sounds like a manly kind of flower.


----------



## Caveat (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

Bigroot geranium?


----------



## Firefly (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



Celtwytch said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar and Freddie Prinze Jr named their daughter Charlotte Grace, which I think is a beautiful - and ordinary (but not in a bad way) - name. On the other hand, Gellar's co-star on _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_, Alyson Hannigan, named her daughter Satyana Marie ...


 
If the celebs pave the way then we are probably going to be moving away from the Brad, Jack, Bens to double-barrelled names


----------



## csirl (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



RMCF said:


> but I really hate it when parents take a name that already exists and decide to spell it 'their way'.


 
The Freakanomics series of books looked into this - looking at how a persons name can influence their future success. They concluded that parents who do this are conferring a major disadvantage on their kids - essentially is labels the kids as being from trailor trash stock.


----------



## secman (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



Ciaraella said:


> I've no children but when/if (fngers crossed!) i do i'll be going for Irish names, i like Liam, Sean and Aisling. I like some more exotic names like Sophia and Mia but i'd be afraid they might sound too exotic/ like something from an Australian soap.


 

Is Liam not an abreviation of William........ hardly Irish !!

Secman


----------



## DeeFox (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



liaconn said:


> Jamie Oliver's wife is expecting their 4th child. Their 3 daughters are called Poppy, Daisy and Petal so I wonder what they'd call a son - Dandelion?? Sounds like a manly kind of flower.


 
I'm all for giving a child a name that stands out a little but I think these names are ridiculous - except maybe Daisy, which I think is actually Daisy Boo if I remember my celeb trivia correctly.
I think name choice says an awful lot about a person - I read the Freakonomics book too and in terms of education and success as an adult it is considered better to give a more conventional name normally.
Seriously - Dr Daisy Boo??  I think if someone is happy to shout "Daisy Boo, come back here" in the supermarket is says a lot about their personal need for attention from others.


----------



## Betsy Og (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*

If we do have a girl (in the future like.. no work in progress as yet!) I'd like something like:

Eimear, Aoibheann, Aisling, Sinead, I like names that dont require translation to go as gaeilge.

Her brothers have Irish names (and whether they have an english translation or not doesnt invalidate their Irishness IMHO - ref "Liam" objector below!) & an v Irish surname. 

Surname not as gaeilge but wouldnt be an eyebrow raiser if it did. Names fully as gaelige (assuming you're not from the gaeltacht) still give me the impression of gaeilge fascist, far right extremist, religious loon etc etc. Maybe the gael scoil generations will change that but I havent encountered them yet.


----------



## Caveat (23 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



DeeFox said:


> Seriously - Dr Daisy Boo??



Isn't the Irish doctor on _Embarrassing Bodies_ called Pixie?

Maybe she could only get TV work though!


----------



## burger1979 (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



JP1234 said:


> I feel sorry for boys born in 1979 who ended up being called John-Paul! ( apologies to anyone on this board who may be called John-Paul)


 
i was born a couple of weeks after his visit, luckily my mam and dad seen sense and used something different. but it was interesting that when they were in the maternity ward all the mammies were picking that name.

burger is a much better name, always brings out the foodie in me!!!!!!


----------



## Crugers (24 Mar 2010)

Reminds me of the Social Worker visiting the 'lone parent' mother of six girls. She had called them all Sharrrron!
"Is that not a bit confusing?" said the Social Worker
"Oh no!" said Mammy, "It's very handy, like, at dinner time I just open the front door and shout -  Sharrrron! Your dinners ready! and they all come running - or at bed time I just shout - Sharrrron! Go to bed! - and they all go!"
"But what if you need to speak to one of them individually?" says the Social Worker
"Oh well then I use their fathers surnames!...


----------



## DB74 (24 Mar 2010)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/funnynews/08/16/strange.name.reut/


----------



## WaterSprite (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



secman said:


> Is Liam not an abreviation of William........ hardly Irish !!
> 
> Secman



I'm pretty sure that Liam is the Irish for Wiliam, not just an abbreviation.

See here (for example, although hardly definitive)


----------



## MrMan (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



DeeFox said:


> I'm all for giving a child a name that stands out a little but I think these names are ridiculous - except maybe Daisy, which I think is actually Daisy Boo if I remember my celeb trivia correctly.
> I think name choice says an awful lot about a person - I read the Freakonomics book too and in terms of education and success as an adult it is considered better to give a more conventional name normally.
> Seriously - Dr Daisy Boo??  I think if someone is happy to shout "Daisy Boo, come back here" in the supermarket is says a lot about their personal need for attention from others.



I kind of agree with what your saying, but I suppose the argument could be made that we are all a little insecure in that we are wary of choosing a name that appeals to us in case it is perceived as being a bit chavvy, or needy. 
Even from posters saying they like names like Jack, but when they become commonly used they won't use them suggests that we all like to be a bit different but few have the courage to go all out.


----------



## Ciaraella (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



WaterSprite said:


> I'm pretty sure that Liam is the Irish for Wiliam, not just an abbreviation.
> 
> See here (for example, although hardly definitive)


 
I'd agree, in the same way as Sean is the Irish equivalent for John


----------



## liaconn (24 Mar 2010)

I agree too. In England William is shortened to Will, Bill, Billy or Willy not Liam which is the Irish version of William.


----------



## liaconn (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



MrMan said:


> I kind of agree with what your saying, but I suppose the argument could be made that we are all a little insecure in that we are wary of choosing a name that appeals to us in case it is perceived as being a bit chavvy, or needy.
> Even from posters saying they like names like Jack, but when they become commonly used they won't use them suggests that we all like to be a bit different but few have the courage to go all out.


 
I know what you mean. I love the names Eloise and Imogen but would not call children here that for fear of looking pretentious and trying to be a bit West Brit.


----------



## Caveat (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



liaconn said:


> ... fear of looking pretentious and trying to be a bit *West Brit*.


 
If I were you I'd have more fear about looking offensive!


----------



## liaconn (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



Caveat said:


> If I were you I'd have more fear about looking offensive!


 
It's an expression, Caveat.


----------



## Caveat (24 Mar 2010)

Yes, and a potentially offensive one - didn't you realise?


----------



## liaconn (24 Mar 2010)

Well, no, its used so casually. But apologies if I've offended you.


----------



## Pique318 (24 Mar 2010)

Oh no...Caveat's gone P.C. on us !!
No more references to culchies, boggers, townies or Jackeens then, I hope


----------



## Caveat (24 Mar 2010)

No apology necessary Liaconn. You certainly haven't offended _me_ anyway.

But I would consider the term Brit to be along the lines of Paki though and I'm fairly certain it would be offensive to many.



> No more references to culchies, boggers, townies or Jackeens then, I hope


 
Well I reserve the right to refer to_ myself_ as a culchie (in a post-modern kind of way you understand) but I'm pretty sure I've never used the other terms so  !


----------



## liaconn (24 Mar 2010)

Well, I would never use the term 'Brit'. But I've never really heard people say 'West British', it always seems to be shortened to 'West Brit'. In the same way that people would never say 'you're a typical Dubliner' they would always use the term 'Dub'.


----------



## Caveat (24 Mar 2010)

liaconn said:


> Well, I would never use the term 'Brit'. But I've never really heard people say 'West British', it always seems to be shortened to 'West Brit'. In the same way that people would never say 'you're a typical Dubliner' they would always use the term 'Dub'.


 
But the differnce is that 'West British' isn't even a term - at least not that I'm aware of.

West Brit was created to be deliberately offensive. Nobody would call themselves a West Brit unless they were being deliberately self deprecating or joking in some way. 'Dub' is different - sure Dubliners even call themselves Dubs.


----------



## ney001 (24 Mar 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Brit


----------



## michaelm (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



Ciaraella said:


> I'd agree, in the same way as Sean is the Irish equivalent for John


I think you'll find that Eoin is the Irish equivalent of John.  Seán is an Irish name.  I have 2 boys and 3 girls, one appearing on each list.  Wife wouldn't let me call the first lad _Ace_ .


----------



## liaconn (24 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> But the differnce is that 'West British' isn't even a term - at least not that I'm aware of.
> 
> West Brit was created to be deliberately offensive. Nobody would call themselves a West Brit unless they were being deliberately self deprecating or joking in some way. 'Dub' is different - sure Dubliners even call themselves Dubs.


 
Maybe we can laugh at ourselves better than upper class people living in Ireland but with distinctly British characteristics.


----------



## batty (24 Mar 2010)

A friend has 4 little girls & 2 dogs.  The names are poppy, Lily, Lola, Molly, Daisy & Rosie.  I can't remember which are the girls names & which the dogs.  I don't know what would be worse calling one of the kids by a dogs name or calling one of dogs by a girls name.


----------



## Rois (25 Mar 2010)

During my many years living in London, I worked with a very middle-class english chap called John whose brother was called Sean .. I remember telling him about the irish connection between the names and he was not impressed!!


----------



## Galwaygirl (26 Mar 2010)

> A friend has 4 little girls & 2 dogs. The names are poppy, Lily, Lola, Molly, Daisy & Rosie. I can't remember which are the girls names & which the dogs. I don't know what would be worse calling one of the kids by a dogs name or calling one of dogs by a girls name


 
hope your friend isn't on AAM  

I have 2 kids, one on each list. Ironically I picked both names years ago, one an Irish name that I had only heard of once 25 years ago,imagine my shock when I returned here from the UK and every second child had the same name!! Another was a name I liked from my teenage years and was not popular when I chose it 10 years ago but has become increasingly so! Funny things names!!


----------



## Complainer (27 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



MrMan said:


> I kind of agree with what your saying, but I suppose the argument could be made that we are all a little insecure in that we are wary of choosing a name that appeals to us in case it is perceived as being a bit chavvy, or needy.


Could an argument be made about using a term like 'chavvy'?


----------



## Dachshund (27 Mar 2010)

The [broken link removed] publish the most popular baby names in the summer for the year preceding.

This is the top 25 for 2008.

Top 25 Girls' Names
Ava	
Katie
Sarah
Emma
Emily
Sophie
Grace
Aoife
Chloe
Kate
Lucy
Ella	
Leah	
Ciara	
Hannah	
Amy	
Caoimhe	
Niamh	
Anna	
Lauren	
Ruby	
Jessica
Mia
Saoirse
Molly

Top 25 Boys' Names

Jack	
Sean	
Conor	
Daniel	
James	
Ryan	
Adam	
Dylan	
Luke	
Alex	
Cian	
Aaron	
Michael	
Jamie	
Oisin	
Darragh	
Liam	
Thomas	
Patrick	
David	
Matthew	
John	
Cillian
Ben	
Evan


----------



## Dachshund (27 Mar 2010)

For those that want to see what potential "West Brits" are naming their babies, here's an article from the Irish Times detailing the most popular names in their birth announcements.

[broken link removed]

There's an Elodie mentioned but not an Eloise.


----------



## MrMan (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overused Names*



Complainer said:


> Could an argument be made about using a term like 'chavvy'?


 
Yes it might be a little tabloidesque for some of our more refined posters.


----------



## liaconn (29 Mar 2010)

Dachshund said:


> The [broken link removed] publish the most popular baby names in the summer for the year preceding.
> 
> This is the top 25 for 2008.
> 
> ...


 
Surprised at Leah, Saoirse, Hannah and Caoimhe. While certainly not uncommon, I wouldn't have put them on the most popular list . I would have thought Jessica had had its day as well.


----------



## Mpsox (29 Mar 2010)

liaconn said:


> I agree too. In England William is shortened to Will, Bill, Billy or Willy not Liam which is the Irish version of William.


 
Plenty of Irish Williams called Bill too, my Da for example, it's quite common down Cork way.

It's interesting to see how names changed. If I go back to the 1911 census and look up my ancestors, I find
Patrick x 2
Noria
John x 2
Batt 
Katie
Maggie
Hanora
Julie
Jeremiah
Bridgit
William
Mary 
Daniel

Funny also how some names only seem to crop up in certain regions. Within 2 miles of where I grew up I know 6 Jeremiahs/Jerrys or the Irish version, Dermot/Diarmaid, all from unrelated families

We called our daughter Maire (with a fada over the a, don't know how to type it). It's from her mothers side of the family and I like the idea of keeping family names going, as opposed to whatever is the fashion at the minute


----------



## liaconn (29 Mar 2010)

My parents gave me a very popular name at the time (there were three girls with the same name in my class) which now totally dates me. My sister, on the other hand, was given a very unusual name which most people had barely heard of. It is now incredibly popular and kids all over the place answer to it.


----------



## Ciaraella (29 Mar 2010)

I always thought Batt was a very unusual name, is it short for something? Bartholemew?

The most popular names when i was in school were Ciara, Laura and Lisa if memory serves. I haven't heard of any babies being named Lisa or Laura in a long time, they seem to have gone out of fashion.


----------



## Caveat (29 Mar 2010)

Mpsox said:


> Funny also how some names only seem to crop up in certain regions. Within 2 miles of where I grew up I know 6 Jeremiahs/Jerrys or the Irish version, Dermot/Diarmaid, all from unrelated families


 
Is this not something to with saints or prominent church figures and their association with an area though?

I have come across only a handful of Jeremiahs in my life but I think all of them were from Cork.

Finbarr is a classic one too - have never met a Finbarr that wasn't from Munster. Prominent Cork bishop at some stage I think?


----------



## truthseeker (29 Mar 2010)

liaconn said:


> My parents gave me a very popular name at the time (there were three girls with the same name in my class) which now totally dates me. My sister, on the other hand, was given a very unusual name which most people had barely heard of. It is now incredibly popular and kids all over the place answer to it.


 
Kathleen? (for you)
Britney? (for your sister )


----------



## Mpsox (29 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> Is this not something to with saints or prominent church figures and their association with an area though?
> 
> I have come across only a handful of Jeremiahs in my life but I think all of them were from Cork.
> 
> Finbarr is a classic one too - have never met a Finbarr that wasn't from Munster. Prominent Cork bishop at some stage I think?


 
Jeremiah was an old testament prophet and a long way from Cork at the time( I presume). Finbarr is the patron saint and founder of Cork if you believe the legend

Another poster asked about Batt, yes, it short for Bartholomew, again, strange to say, I know a few Batts and Batties in the area I grew up in


----------



## liaconn (29 Mar 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Kathleen? (for you)
> Britney? (for your sister )


 
Actually, my sister's name is Shania-Jade. My parents were nothing if not classy.


----------



## Caveat (29 Mar 2010)

Just stumbled on this Mpsox:

[broken link removed]

Might explain a bit.


----------



## orka (29 Mar 2010)

I think names can become popular very quickly so parents don't realise (until it's too late) that they've picked a very popular name.  Also, until your first child starts school, parents won't necessarily know what other people are calling their babies.  When I was at school, we had 4 Susans, 3 Barbaras and 3 Lorraines in a class of about 30!  Now it seems to be Conor and Katie that have multiples in each class.


----------

